# My SW Florida Thread



## JLB (Dec 8, 2005)

Anyone seen it?  Am I just missing it?  Stuff is happening and I've been reporting on it, but I don;t find it today.

This should be the link:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=137


----------



## JLB (Dec 8, 2005)

I didn't think I was losing it!

I checked my history and I did look at that thread yesterday.  Here's the link:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/search.php?searchid=123834&pp=25&page=4

and when I click on it I get:


TUG BBS Message 
No Thread specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the webmaster


----------



## Dave M (Dec 8, 2005)

Jim -

I'm assuming it's a thread where the last post was added more than five weeks ago. If so, the forum moderator likely purged it along with many other older threads. For reasons that are very complicated, we have a limitation on storing messages. 

Although we can save more messages than we could with the old BBS, there is still a limitation. Long threads quickly add to the space that is taken up and limit what can be retained. Accordingly, we want to retain current threads and/or threads that are deemed useful to the most people. Each moderator makes individual pruning decisions for the forums he/she moderates.

Bottom line: I believe the thread you are asking about has gone to older-thread heaven.

Also, because this thread pertains to the operation of the BBS rather than specific Florida timesharing issues, I'm moving it to the TUG BBS forum.


----------



## JLB (Dec 8, 2005)

Like I said, I have been updating recently, not just looking at it.  My History says within the last few days.  I have, in fact made several recent posts because there has been some movement in the availability for January, 2006.  I have also posted about the quirky sudden surge of availab ility soon likely to occur.

I also post duplicate _over yonder_, not all the TUG ones, but a few of them, and I duplicated ones I did here _over yonder _ on 11/30 and 12/1.

But, the part about old thread heaven I believe.  That has happened before.

It may not be of interest to everyone here, but it had had a couple thousand views, represented the daily effort of the last 3 1/2 years, and we do have a Florida contingent following it.

If have noticed other "What happened to my . . ." posts so I don't appear to be alone.  Are you sure something else isn't going on?

I'll resurrect it in some form.


----------



## Dave M (Dec 8, 2005)

Jim - 

I have sent you an explanation as to what I believe happened to your thread. It wasn't anyone's fault and I'm positive there was no nefarious intent in deleting it.

I apologize for the inconvenience.


----------



## JLB (Dec 8, 2005)

You win today's big word prize.

_Nefarious_ was Word of the Day on October 22, 1999.

Word of the Day for Friday October 22, 1999
nefarious \nuh-FERR-ee-us\, adjective:
Wicked in the extreme; abominable; iniquitous; atrociously villainous; execrable; detestably vile. 

Despite involvement in protection, narcotics, strong-arm debt collecting, strikebreaking, and blackmail, among other nefarious activities, all of them professed to be a cut above mobsters in other lands. 
--Robert Whiting, Tokyo Underworld: The Fast Times and Hard Life of an American Gangster in Japan

Lending their flag to slaving dhows, so that it covers that nefarious traffic


----------



## JudyS (Dec 8, 2005)

Dave M said:
			
		

> I have sent you an explanation as to what I believe happened to your thread. It wasn't anyone's fault and I'm positive there was no nefarious intent in deleting it.



OK, now I'm curious about what happened to Jim's thread!    But if you can't say publicly, I'll understand.


----------



## Dave M (Dec 8, 2005)

As indicated in my earlier posts, we did some pruning over the past five or six days. A mistake was apparently made and a number of newer (rather than older) threads were inadvertently deleted. Because a thread that Jim had worked diligently on was one of those deleted, I tried to provide a more detailed explanation to him through an e-mail message as to what I believe happened and to assure him that it wasn't intentional. 

As volunteers, we're far from perfect. And the behind-the-scenes options for pruning threads have so many options that it's easy to make a mistake, in spite of some detailed tutorials that we have available.


----------



## JudyS (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks for the explanation, Dave!

I used to help moderate a large (non-timeshare) forum, and the software made it easy to accidentally delete a *member*!     I never did that one, but I did occasionally delete a perfectly good post by mistake.


----------



## bigfrank (Dec 9, 2005)

Dave M said:
			
		

> what I believe happened and to assure him that it wasn't intentional.
> 
> As volunteers, we're far from perfect. And the behind-the-scenes options for pruning threads have so many options that it's easy to make a mistake, in spite of some detailed tutorials that we have available.




Dave I posted on Timeshareforums and I will post it here as well.

 I too have made a couple of mistakes that were not meant to be done. I erased 1 whole forum with all the posts inside when we first started the new site. We were able to retrieve most of the posts from the back up. If you know the date you might be able to retrieve that post. It will require a lot of work. You would need to have a Mirror site to play with or you may end up back dating the whole site. This is a lot of work so I do not IMO think it's worth trying to retrieve.
 We also recently lost a full days of posts and the new members for that day due to a downed server. It was caused from a power outage in Calf.

It happens


----------



## JLB (Dec 9, 2005)

JFTR, nothing _nefarious_ was intended in my last post.  The word just caught me in a funny way and a I looked into it a little further, to elucidate Dave's words.


----------

